# .45 - A Near-20 Yr Absence



## arsguerra (Apr 17, 2010)

As I patiently wait for the DOJ process to finish ("paitiently"... RIGHT! *lol*), a friend of mine gave me a reprieve. He's had a Sig P220 for six years that hasn't seen the light of day in that entire time! He was interested in finally getting some range time, but wanting to make sure it was okay to shoot, asked me if I could give it a good lookover. For my time, I'd be allowed to use it. 

After the inspection and cleaning, off to the range for ME! Setting up a medium silhouette at 10yds, I "squeezed" off the first round. Yep! It's sure been 19 years since I shot a .45! Didn't even hit the paper! Haha! Oh, this is gonna be real interesting!

On the second shot, the P220 went BOOM... and the round hit low and left. Well, hitting the target was a vast improvement, right? Popped out the clip, cleared the chamber, put the Sig down, and just relaxed. I started recalling everything the military taught me about shooting. Once I felt ready, I returned the stray round to the clip, slapped it home, pulled the slide back n released, and took aim at CM. 

Calm down... breath steady... s-q-u-e-e-z-e the trigger, dummy...

BOOM! The very next .45 tore right thru where the right heart was marked. And another. And ANOTHER! I was peppering just left of my aim point. Not Marksmanship grade, but each one boosted my confidence. I still could shoot this caliber round. 

I looked forward to the reload. Taking aim again at CM, I'd be able to confirm if I still had it, or if blind luck was the culprit. BOOM! Another strike!!! Woohoo!

I looked at where my first hit had struck home, where the text LIVER was printed and tried sending two rounds into that area, both with success. After a bit, I started alternating between these two grouping, just grinning like an idiot. Too much fun!

Admittedly, on clip 4, I got cocky. Attempted a double-tap and watched as no new hole appeared. Yep, let that be a lesson - "Rambo you're not!" Back to alternating between grouping, shooting every 1-2 secs. Accuracy's much better that way.

That's my range report. Pic to follow.


Regards,

Alex


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome back.


tumbleweed


----------



## arsguerra (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks TOF.

Anyways, here's the target.


----------

